# Cresskill, NJ  RED, WHITE, and BBQ competition  Sept 25th - Sept 27  2015



## rob sicc (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi all,

I just wanted to let everyone know that there will be a BBQ competition in Cresskill, NJ the weekend of September 25th through the 27th.  

It is a BEER, BBQ, and MUSIC festival.  It is a lot of fun.  I went last year , and this year I have decided to try getting a tent of my own and sell my Home made BEEF JERKY.  I have been amking it for friends for 20 years and a buddy talked me into trying to seel it.  Wish me luck.  My tent name is "JERKY ROB"

If you come to the event, please stop by and introduce yourself.  It would be great to meet some of you folks in person.

Here is the UTL to see what will be going on there.  http://www.rwqbbq.com/

Hope to see you there.


----------

